# pork loin chops



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Mano mano!!  =P~  Doin' chops myself tomorrow night!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

Great looking chops there Brian. Can't go wrong with that DPRub either.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't beat brining them chops! Always come out juicy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Brian dinner looks great!  Boneless chops?  :ack:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

=P~ Dude, now that would make a great anything butt :!: .  Great job Brian.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Man those are thick  
Would it be wrong to eat a pork chop at 8 in the morning?
I am now hungry =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> =P~ Dude,* now that would make a great anything butt *:!: .  Great job Brian.



But... Isn't it "Anything Butt".................... PORK?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill thinks pork chops come from moths.  I know cause he told me that's where the butterflied pork chops come from.  8-[ [/list]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill thinks pork chops come from moths.  I know cause he told me that's where the butterflied pork chops come from.  8-[ [/list][/quote:vpnhbo5c]

And you think I need a straight jacket.  

Anything butt can be pork, chicken, beef, or any other meat.  It just can't be butt or sholder, pork ribs or chicken in the KCBS turn in style.  For example, you can use "pork" loin  or "beef" tri tip, or "chicken" fajitas.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2tjfi8dh]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill thinks pork chops come from moths.  I know cause he told me that's where the butterflied pork chops come from.  8-[ [/quote:2tjfi8dh]

And you think I need a straight jacket.  

Anything butt can be pork, chicken, beef, or any other meat.  It just can't be butt or sholder, pork ribs or chicken in the KCBS turn in style.  For example, you can use "pork" loin  or "beef" tri tip, or "chicken" fajitas.[/quote:2tjfi8dh]

What about brined, foiled moth wings?  Just a thought!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":yu0bls2h][quote="Larry Wolfe":yu0bls2h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill thinks pork chops come from moths.  I know cause he told me that's where the butterflied pork chops come from.  8-[ [/quote:yu0bls2h]

And you think I need a straight jacket.  

Anything butt can be pork, chicken, beef, or any other meat.  It just can't be butt or sholder, pork ribs or chicken in the KCBS turn in style.  For example, you can use "pork" loin  or "beef" tri tip, or "chicken" fajitas.[/quote:yu0bls2h]

What about brined, foiled moth wings?  Just a thought!  8-[[/quote:yu0bls2h]

When you brine them, the dust comes off the wings and then there goes the rub!  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2watgxcg][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2watgxcg][quote="Larry Wolfe":2watgxcg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill thinks pork chops come from moths.  I know cause he told me that's where the butterflied pork chops come from.  8-[ [/quote:2watgxcg]

And you think I need a straight jacket.  

Anything butt can be pork, chicken, beef, or any other meat.  It just can't be butt or sholder, pork ribs or chicken in the KCBS turn in style.  For example, you can use "pork" loin  or "beef" tri tip, or "chicken" fajitas.[/quote:2watgxcg]

What about brined, foiled moth wings?  Just a thought!  8-[[/quote:2watgxcg]

When you brine them, the dust comes off the wings and then there goes the rub!  #-o[/quote:2watgxcg]

Good point Nick!   :badgrin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 7, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":39tt283k]What about brined, foiled moth wings?  Just a thought!  8-[


mmm, moth wings.[/quote:39tt283k]
Problem with them is you have to catch them at night.  I need my sleep.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> speaking of moths...  check out this one that visited me during the wv camping trip.



NICE smoke ring! =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 7, 2006)

Pork chops do look very good.  Now I am going to have a plain hotdog for lunch.


----------

